# NEW to LUCCA - help!



## karinluigi

Hi! We are moving to Lucca in Sept &don't have an appartment or school yet. Are looking for something furnished for a year max in order to have time to find something to buy. Any suggestions for good elementary schools outside of walls (grade 4) or furnished appartments for fam. of 4? Any help/suggestions greatly appreciated. Thanks,Karin


----------



## karinluigi

Hi Deborah, thanks for your suggestion. We've had to be quick. In the mean time we've found a furnished appartment for a year. Do you happen to know anything about the schools of the secondo circolo?

I have another question for you... you wouldn't happen to be "The Deborah" that is starting up the "Music Together" program in the Lucca/pisa area, are you?

I will check out the appartments in any case for friends &fam when they come to visit.

Take care,
Karin



ylenia said:


> Hi karinluigi
> My name is Deborah from Lucca (Great city!!)
> If you find a lovely and cheap apartments near Lucca take a look for "*vacation rentals tuscany Casa Alessandrino*"
> There are a lot of apartments with full kitchen, 1 bedrooms, 2 bedrooms for 2,4 or 6 person.
> All near Lucca (about 10 minuts with car. 8 minuts with train).
> 
> Use the form for ask any question.
> A kiss from Tuscan Sun!


----------



## Jim and Judy

karinluigi said:


> Hi! We are moving to Lucca in Sept &don't have an appartment or school yet. Are looking for something furnished for a year max in order to have time to find something to buy. Any suggestions for good elementary schools outside of walls (grade 4) or furnished appartments for fam. of 4? Any help/suggestions greatly appreciated. Thanks,Karin


Hi Karinluigi. We are new to the forum and hope to learn from others like you who have recently moverd to Lucca. We have been to Lucca many times and are looking to buy an apartment and split our time between there and the USA. Do you still live in Lucca? Would you be willing to share your experiences with real estate agents in the area and tips for going about finding and buying a place?

Also, we would really like to pursue buying a place with another couple on a 50% fractional basis (each having the unit for 6 months/yr) to cut down on costs and the hassle of holiday renting. Is this idea unrealistic or are you aware of similarly situated retirees that might be interested? Seems like a decent english-speaking population in and around Lucca. Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## PAOLA1962

Hi Everyone!
just joined this forum... back to Italy after 27 years between US, UK and a few more in between... My son is 15, bilingual, and ready to attend the 2nd year of a liceo in either Lucca or Pisa. Any good ideas? We're trying to stay away from the proverbial dogmatic and rigid Italian school atmosphere still existing here and there. Would love to make new friends in Lucca


----------

